# Piercings



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone else out there got piercings, besides standard lobes? Anyone else LOVE them?

I have helix, nose, smiley and frowny. The smiley and frowny are the newest ones. The smiley has caused me the lest amount of trouble, the frowny hurt the most, and the helix has caused the most trouble.

Today the ball came off the frowny's straight barbell so I went to the bathroom, put a washclothe over the sink drain and tried to put it on. Worked for 10 minutes then I dropped it and could not find it! So now I have the bar in my mouth with a ball missing. It could easily come out but there is nothing I can do. I do not have backup 16g jewlery, grr! I hate them little beads, so hard to thread on and much harder with oral piercings.

My next wants are snakebites, then septum. Tongue piercing scares me but I would like one  A more plainer piercing I want is vertical tragus.

Anyone else wish to share?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't have anything but ears. I've got 9 in my ears. 

I always wanted my nose pierced when I was a teen. Now I'm glad I didn't. The job lines I chose it wouldn't have went over so well. And I'm not a fan of scaring.


I do have tattoos though lol. But not where anyone sees them.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 9, 2010)

Most piercings don't leave scars. The only one I've had that's left one has been my belly button, but that was probably because it was torn out. My nose stud was torn out as well, but it never left a scar. Neither did my eyebrow.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a 16g ring in my nose and when I take it out, give or take a a minute or two, you can barely see the hole. It is 4 months old and if I leave it out it closes up(I had a small stud in it two hours, took it out to put the back in and it has closed down to 22g. I have to use a 16g needle to stretch it back out. Never again ). I am not worried about scarring.

You can get retainers. A lady at walmart has her nose pierced and the people over her due not allow the ladies to show tattoos or piercings other than ear, which might I add is against the law, so she wears a retainer. It is barely noticeable, I just have good eyes.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 9, 2010)

I have snake bites and my tongue done. I am wanting my septum done really bad, but I heard it hurts like no other....so I am scared. I had my nose done, but I took it out because it got super infected from taking it out and putting it back in so many times due to my past job.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 9, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I have snake bites and my tongue done. I am wanting my septum done really bad, but I heard it hurts like no other....so I am scared. I had my nose done, but I took it out because it got super infected from taking it out and putting it back in so many times due to my past job.


Don't wear eyeliner or mascara. Your eyes will water like crazy.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

My nose did not hurt one bit, but I used one of them pain patches before I got it done. My cousin used them for her tattoos, her husband owns shops in indiana and belize, and she said they never hurt when she used them. I put a piece on the inside and a piece on the outside. My mom gets them for her back, they numb somehow, not the ones that put medicine into your body. My eyes watered a wee bit but it did not start getting sore until two hours later.

For my frowny two days after it was still hurting so bad I put a piece of the patch on the outside of my lip down there. It was hot and burned, it was weird. It helped numb the piercing's pain but my lip itself burned.

I plan to use them when I get my septum done. Hopefully, it will make for another painless piercing xD Anytime I pierce my ears I use them and they help loads.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanna get both my ears pierced, And I also like the idea of the eye brow and the upper part of the ear, I'd only get them done though If I had contacts!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to have 15 piercings at once. But i took them out. Now i just my ears, But i dont hardly wear them either.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 3 in each lobe, one in my cartilage in each ear. I also have my tragus done on my left ear.

I have had my eyebrows done several times on each side, but they keep getting infected, and I think that's from sweat from my derby helmet dripping down into it. and it's been rammed down a few times from falling on my head and rolling..

I also have my left nostril pierced, my septum, my tongue and my lebret. I also have my naval done, and I have 3 other piercings that I won't divulge here.

The septum did not hurt as bad as the anticipation of it hurting, then the clamps she used to actually grasp were far worse than the needle jamming through.

I will post a pic of me with one of my looks. Sometimes some of it is completely inconspicuous, as I wear a small lebret stud, and even turn my septum piercing into my nasal cavity for work, which drives me crazy because it feels like i got a booger in both nostrils.

Other times I wear a ring in my lip and big nose jewelry. It just depends on my mood, my haircolor, and where i'm going.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2010)

I had to go look up what a frowny was..

Wow.. I know some rollergirls that have it.. but I myself would never do it. I have a mouthful of veneers, i'd be scared of knocking them out or chipping them..

I guess I could do the same with the lebret stud,, but WOW.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 10, 2010)

The frowny was freaking painful, where as the smiley did not hurt at all. It found it odd since they say upper lip piercings hurt worse than lower lip.

I put my nose ring in my frowny today and it was weird, it layed against my lip and was just so akward. Once people know about my oral piercings and I can put rings in it will take so much getting use to.

I had consistered Vertical Labret Snakebites, since they are far less comman, however I perfer the regular ones. I do like the look of regular snakebites with a vertical labret in the middle but I can not get a hold of myself. My body does not heal well, or fast, and I am sick quite often so the piercings will come spaced out, hopefully.

I hate the pain of piercing but love the lingering pain/soreness. The uncontrolable pain is my think


----------



## Malexis (Jan 10, 2010)

I have my my lobes pireced twice, first whole gaged to a 2. I also have my cartlige and nose. And just today got my rook!  Which surprisingly didnt hurt too bad..


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 10, 2010)

The rook is nice, it is up there on my "part of ear to stab" list. Industrial is number two on the list and rook fights for spot number three.

If I go pay someone to pierce some part of my ear it will be tragis first thing. I have been interested in it since I wanted my snakebites, so about a year. I wanted regular but once I saw the vertical I knew it was what I wanted. I do my lobes myself, I am against the guns and to cheap to pay $35 for someone to shove a needle through a part of my body I feel I can do myself. I did my smiley and frowny myself, bad ideal but pretty easy if you know what to do.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 10, 2010)

Am so dim but very interest in this topic but don`t know which bits of the body/types of piercings you are all talking about is their a list with pictures you can look at ?


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2010)

well, i have some piercings, but won't share were. . . lol. don't want to offend anyone.

i have also my ears done once, although i never wear earrings. i have had my clevage done 2 times, first time is rejected withing a month, the second time was healing good, but at 4 months the bottom ball came out when i was sleeping, and i lost the entire peircing by the time i woke up (it was to closed up to push back thru for me).

here is a pic of my 2nd round with the clevage, now mind you this was JUST after getting it done (i think that night) so it is very red








i also had my tongue done, but only for like a day (katie got a little tipsy and took it out). but i really want to get it done again.

i would also love snakebites but i can't cause of my job. and i also would love to try clavicle piercings, but i don't know if i will ever be interested in another surface piercing cause they are so much work. i am addicted to body mod, i also have 3 tattoos and am planning my 4th!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 10, 2010)

bunnybunbunb wrote:


> I have a 16g ring in my nose and when I take it out, give or take a a minute or two, you can barely see the hole. It is 4 months old and if I leave it out it closes up(I had a small stud in it two hours, took it out to put the back in and it has closed down to 22g. I have to use a 16g needle to stretch it back out. Never again ). I am not worried about scarring.
> 
> You can get retainers. A lady at walmart has her nose pierced and the people over her due not allow the ladies to show tattoos or piercings other than ear, which might I add is against the law, so she wears a retainer. It is barely noticeable, I just have good eyes.



Maybe KY is different then here is why I'm asking. But how is it against the law? Everywhere has a dress code that you have to stand up to.

When I was in college my first year, my hair still had white streaks in it. I was the only one that looked 'odd' lol, so they used me as an example for our job class. This was to work as a park ranger... anyway the guy said my hair was about the limit they would accept. Beause if it was any more brightly colored kids start focusing on that and asking a million questions about you, and not what they're suppose to....and sometimes parents are drawn away from you. Also the tattoos they can understand one or two showing but no more because then people focus on that and not what they're suppose to exc.


In short, they want you to look like everyone else basically. Which is fine. Some people, are disgusted by people who over do it. 





and my friend had her eyebrows and lips done. Maybe its just because I know where they were, but I can still see the spots. I dunno. 

And I guess I was glad I didnt get anything else done, because it had become a total pain always taking my ear peircings out for certain things I did, that having anymore would be a complete pain even more.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh absolutely you can see my scars if you know what your looking for..

Check my eyebrow out on one side..







and on the other side, which you can also see my Tragus and all my other ear piercings in this one..


----------



## marebear (Jan 13, 2010)

I love piercings,but currently only have my ears done. I've had my nose pieced,but had to take it out due to school. 
But I've been thinking of getting it done again.


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 13, 2010)

I have four piercings in one ear, three in the other, top of the left ear, right tragus, bellybutton, noseand tongue pierced!

I took out my nose ring when I went to India for my surgery and now I have to get it re-done...and I think I will get my bellybutton re-done as well as it has been...oh crap...over 20 years since I got it done...wow...I got OLD! lol:biggrin2:

Hubby is Italian and has zero peircings although I did convince him to get a tattoo..ONE tattoo and he almost passed out on me! LOL Soooo...his gargoyle will NOT be having his abs re-done anytime soon!:biggrin2:

I was intending to get an eyebrow ring and/or a labrete and/or a madonna. Hubby (who has been pretty easy going until now lol) said absolutely NOT! He finds the ones I have now attractive...but absolutely no more! :biggrin2:Okey Dokey!

So I switched back to tattoos!:biggrin2: I have a series of tattoos I am having done from the sides of my neck across my shoulders, down my back across the hips and wrapping around my leg to the ankle! If I knew how painless the neck one was going to be I'd have had it done first! lol

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 13, 2010)

FYI-When I worked at Zellers they brought out a new policy that said if you had peircings or tattoos you had to cover them with bandaids. You had to wear natural or normal nail polish, etc...you get the idea. They pretty much left me alone...if I put bandaids on my peircings I would have looked like a car accident victim! Less disturbing to just let them all hang out! :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 14, 2010)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> *: *Don't wear eyeliner or mascara. Your eyes will water like crazy.



that was the worse bit for me! the guy doing the piercing wiped the side of my nose with an antiseptic wipe. one second later my eyes are streaming and im looking like a panda

havent had any infection from it tho'


----------



## Jenson (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 3 in both ears, two lobes and one in the cartlidge just above, my lip and one below the belt which I've got up to a 10g. I did have my tongue pierced but it was pierced too close to the tip of my tongue and was never comfortable even after healing and changing it to a really small bar so I took it out. The most painful were the cartlidge piercings and they were also the most trouble, they're about two years old and I still have flare ups from them. The easiest was my lip, I can leave it out for up to 3 weeks and still be able to put a ring back in it so it's great for work.

I'm getting a new piercing soon, can't decide what. I want another below the belt, but the one I want down there is kind of a specialist piercing and I'm still trying to find someone near enough to me who can do it. If not I will get my tongue pierced again, properly this time I hope!


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you tried switching the cartilage peircings up to 18K gold or higher?
I had issues with my first cartilage peircing...had to remove it finally.
Tried once more and this time put in 18K (I couldn't find anything higher) never had any issues after that! Left it in till the peircing was completely healed and then put in whatever I wanted...

Danielle


----------



## Jenson (Jan 14, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Have you tried switching the cartilage peircings up to 18K gold or higher?
> I had issues with my first cartilage peircing...had to remove it finally.
> Tried once more and this time put in 18K (I couldn't find anything higher) never had any issues after that! Left it in till the peircing was completely healed and then put in whatever I wanted...
> 
> Danielle


Yes I've tried a few different metals, I've never had any reaction tometal,but they've got unhappy with a few different metals in. They don't get infected as such they just swell and get sore, it can be as little as wearing a big pair of ear phones that sets them off. They were awful the last time I went riding after I took my hat off! They've been okay for acouple of months now though so I'm hoping it won't happen again.


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 14, 2010)

lol
When I first got my tragus done I had a horrible time sleeping on it and answering the phone!:biggrin2:
It was quite swollen after I hit it a few times!
(I can't wear ear buds anymore either...I had to switch to softees instead!)
I am allergic to Polysporin so my sis and I were told by the peircer to grind up some aspirin and make it into a paste and when the peircing got red or swollen to apply some and let it dry and to continue to do this until the swelling went down! (answering the phone with the opposite ear helped too!)

It took a couple of days but it really did help with the redness and irritation!
There was somediscussion at the time that it could help reduce keloid scarring as well if you were prone to it...I'm not but my sis is...and it did seem to help...since this was the last peircing she had done we never really had a chance to see if it was the aspirin or just coincidence!

Danielle


----------



## pOker (Jan 14, 2010)

ive had my cleavage, ive had my web, my lip, 19 different kind of ear piercings, tragus, eyebrow, and nose...seeing as i did the web myself, the lip myself, and about 16 of my ear piercings, oh and my cleavage--i didnt worry about the pain ..lol.. i was just a bored teen, and enjoyed piercings..good times  and none of them ever hurt me..oh and i had my belly button too.. the only one that hurt really was the rook..it got infected..ouchh.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 21, 2010)

I got my belly button pierced yesterday.  I really want my nose done too, but I'd be made to take it out by my school, maybe I'll get it done in summer since I'm done with school.

How long did people wait to change their belly button piercings? I was told 6-9 months, seems a bit long.


----------



## Malexis (Jan 21, 2010)

I've heard 6-9 months too for belly button, went with my friend when she got it done and thats what they said..


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 22, 2010)

EWW! 

Sorry, cant STAND looking at them if they arent in peoples ear lobes!!

My friend recently got her tongue piered and she keeps showin us! Cant stand it , lol


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have/had tons of piercings.

I still have:
Rook (ear)
Side Lip
Tounge
Chest Mircodermal (1)
Belly buttom
Nipples (Sorry if that was TMI lol)

Had/retired/rejected:
Double tragus
Barbell tragus (It went up/down tragus, different that a reg traugs)
Eyebrow
Labret
I had 5 other microdermals, rejected
Nape
Christina
Nose
Cartlidge


Will be getting:
4 gauge conch on both sides of ear
2 more microdermals on chest, 

Single tragus on each side

And DO NOT CHANGE YOUR BELLY until 9 months, and please buy a QUALITY ring..NOT A 'DANGLE' It will cause pressure and mess up your piercing.
I am a piercing snob. Get pierced professionaly, correctly, and care for it correctly.

It is my ultimite pet peeve.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha, how ironic. I just called my piercer (I been faithful for 5 years) and he said come on over and he would do my large gauge conch's for half off since he loves me. LOL! I will post photos!


----------



## Malexis (Jan 22, 2010)

4guage conch? Wow, never seen them that big. My lobes are two gauge, i cant imagine a conch at 4g. Make sure to post pictures. It seems very unique i want to see 



Oh annndd, lol If your microdermals are on an appropriate place of your chest, lol, can you post pics? I Really want to get a few of them when im older on my chest but im not sure yet..


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I don't like streached lobes (Even though mine were once 00) but I love this unique idea..I thought I could go tonight, but its storming pretty bad so I may have to wait until monday.

Here are the original four:










All I have left is the very center micro. I will be getting two more vertically.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

You can see in the last photo the upper two rejecting, they got caught in my hair alot. as for the other two missing ones, one was ripped out during swimming so I took out the other because it looked odd.

That photo is also when it was first periced..

I have had it over a year w/ no problems now. Its healed perfectly and looks great.


----------



## Malexis (Jan 23, 2010)

I really like microdermals, their so cool looking. How was the pain? Plus since you took them out, how did they come out since their under the skin?

You have 00 lobes? What did they shrink back to, normal? or are they still a little stretched.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jan 23, 2010)

I love piercings and think they're extremely sexy. However, my body hates metals with a passion; pretty much anything I've ever tried resulted in swelling and abcesses. So, not for me! But they look awesome on other people, and I love seeing photos and reading about piercings and other body mods.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, i'd love to get some microdermals, but im poor at the moment, so one day!  But i do currently own:

Lobes(8 guage)x 2 (1 in each ear)
lobes (studs) x 2
3 cartilage left ear
tragus right ear
nose

rejected:
navel

when i have the money im gunna get some more, but being a full-time student doesnt seem to agree with that very much, lol.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 24, 2010)

Micros are IMPLANTS..so the pain factor it hurts..not horrible but it does. As for taking them out, they pretty much take a scapel and cut them out, since it is under the skin. Since some of mine were rejecting, they were closer to the top so it was easier.

I had 00 lobes..I HATE streach lobes..what a horrible decision. Nobody wants to be 40 with 00 lobes. Thankfully, I did mine properly..streach really slow with the right materials, and mine shrunk back to semi normal..you can't tell I streached my ears but they are larger then what they were before.


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 24, 2010)

Funny enough the least painful piercing I have ever had was my tongue!
The guy that did it had been piercing for more than30 years so he was quick!
And the least painful tattoo was on the side of my neck! I have a big butterfly on my upper back just about killed me, but I actually fell asleep while getting my neck done!:biggrin2:

Danielle


----------

